# If FA had a "theme song"?



## Impulse-8 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd have no way to find one song to cover all the different types of artists, writers, viewers, and other noteworthy individuals on this site in a significant, meaningful way. Without a doubt, it would be impossible.

So, I'll vote for this silly remix just because it has the word "crocodile" in it. And I like some of SOAD's songs.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 30, 2017)

(honestly, this goes with more things than Guile's theme)


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

FA's theme song? Tempted to link "Furries Ruin Everything".





It's a full on rave party!

Gotta get some of that radioactive reactor chicken, you know.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a full on rave party!
> 
> Gotta get some of that radioactive reactor chicken, you know.


Ahh, Freeman's Mind. I still haven't watched all the episodes, sadly. I need to get back on them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

I had something edgy lined up but then I read "significant" and "meaningful", so this came to mind.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I had something edgy lined up but then I read "significant" and "meaningful", so this came to mind.


Wow. That was actually kinda inspirational.

Good stuff.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I had something edgy lined up but then I read "significant" and "meaningful", so this came to mind.



Wow I love this! I agree with Impulse-8 it sounds inspirational. 
I could use some inspiration since I am stuck in a rut in producing music lol


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 30, 2017)

nerdbat said:


>


Best theme ever.
Classic, all-time, 10 outta 10.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 30, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> (honestly, this goes with more things than Guile's theme)


I'd wager that's more the theme of Garry's Mod, considering how many times I've heard that one song in older GM videos than any other song.


----------

